# Nikon FM



## minicoop1985 (Feb 26, 2016)

Nikon FM by Michael Long, on Flickr

Fully operational FM with the 50 1.4. Was listed as not working. Paid $5.


----------



## pixmedic (Feb 26, 2016)

Worth it just for the lens!
Was actually in non working condition when you got it and you fixed it, or was it working fine when you got it?

Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## jcdeboever (Feb 26, 2016)

Nice, got a little excited by the pic... adjust... O.K. good now.


----------



## robbins.photo (Feb 26, 2016)

Or did you have to "fix" it using the "put film in it" method (patent pending)?


----------



## annamaria (Feb 26, 2016)

Ahh nice, me like.


----------



## compur (Feb 27, 2016)

One of my all time favorite 35mm SLRs.

Camera Trivia Time:
Did you know there were 2 versions of the FM? (No, I don't mean the FM2)

The first version of the FM had a rotating knurled collar around the shutter release button that had to be turned if a motor drive was attached to the camera and then turned back when the drive was removed. Many users were unaware of this and had trouble using MDs as a result so Nikon redesigned the camera removing that feature resulting in the 2nd version of the FM with no rotating collar.


----------



## minicoop1985 (Feb 27, 2016)

It was working perfectly when I got it.

This is the first iteration, with that little collar. People are apparently dumb and can't read instruction manuals...


----------



## Derrel (Feb 27, 2016)

The first Nikon I ever owned was an FM, in black. Still have it.


----------



## Gary A. (Feb 27, 2016)

I had an FM. I even used it for work.


----------



## JustJazzie (Feb 27, 2016)

Sooo pretty!!  Y'all are making me want to kick the boys into one room so I can convert the other to a darkroom!

It's totally okay for me to have a Seperate bedroom, photo studio and darkroom and make the kids share one room right???... I mean, it's not like they need all that space.... :giggle:


----------



## compur (Feb 27, 2016)

My first Nikon was an FM as well.  I don't still have it but I do have a mint black one that is so pristine I can't bear to use it.


----------



## Derrel (Feb 27, 2016)

minicoop1985 said:
			
		

> It was working perfectly when I got it.
> 
> This is the first iteration, with that little collar. People are apparently dumb and can't read instruction manuals...



MIne had the collar too. It was possible to get the collar, and the cocking and advance system out of synchronization and the camera totally locked up, by as I recollect, firing the shutter with the camera body release, and then accidentally turning the motor drive (MD-11 or MD-12) to ON, without first having put the collar into the MD mode which would lock the camera body release...it would lock the whole shebang up. We found the easy remedy was to unscrew the motor, and then with it on, simply touch the contacts on the motor with a penny.

Another WEIRD issue: MD-12 units did not like Duracell copper top batteries, and my two MD-12 units would NOT WORK A LICK with copper-tops, but would run 100+ rolls of 36 through the camera using Everyready Energizers, 8x AA. It is possible that this camera might have been "locked up" at some point, and had the motor drive removed and parted out.


----------



## minicoop1985 (Feb 27, 2016)

I dunno, the motor drive contacts are perfectly clean, along with a mint mechanical connection. Not sure it was ever used with a winder.


----------



## Gary A. (Feb 27, 2016)

There's the FM, hanging from my right shoulder.


----------



## compur (Feb 28, 2016)

The FM can also use both AI and non-AI lenses. With non-AI lenses you flip up the AI tab (by pressing the little chrome button) on the camera lens mount before mounting the lens. Then you  use the lens with stop-down metering by pressing the depth-of-field lever to get your reading.

That feature was dropped with the FM2.


----------



## cgw (Feb 28, 2016)

The FM/FE variants were all sweet shooting cameras. Prefer the FE for its feature mix. Still hoping Nikon revisits this form factor a la Fuji X-T1 for a future camera.


----------

